

Building a strong Product Culture by Nicholas Muldoon (Agile at Twitter) - tosh
https://www.blossom.io/blog/2013/08/30/building-a-strong-product-culture.html

======
tosh
"Don’t confuse what the customer asks for with what their problem is."

